# Enduro LT 6 Fahrer hier?



## olimtbfully (28. August 2010)

Hallo,
bin nun auch Besitzer eines 2010er LT 6.2, ist noch nicht ganz fahrbereit,
aber nächstes WE wirds getestet.
Gibt es hier im Forum auch ein paar LT Fahrer, wo und wie nehmt ihr eure
Enduros ran.
Gruss Oli


----------



## zet1 (11. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr noch ein 2009er bronze anodisiertes Fluid LT1... meiner Meinung nach schönste Farbe

Verwende ich als do-it-all Bike,von Touren bis Enduro... werd aber nun auf ein Range umsteigen und mein Fluid Lt1 abgeben... Range steht schon hier, aber der Schnee is mir zu hoch draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojada1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bin auch ein begeisterter Fluid LT-Fahrer mit Custom-Aufbau. Sehr gutes bike, viel besser als mein Slayer SXC und im Trail genauso gut wie ein Trek Remedy- ich fahr allerdings nur Trail-Touren, kein Bike-park. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie sich zet1`s Range im vergleich dazu fährt- mir gefällt beim nachfolger das Oberrohr-Design nicht wirklich....


----------



## zet1 (23. Dezember 2010)

mein Range 2 steht schon da seit ein paar Wochen, aber ich komm nicht zum Umbauen.

Das was ich als erstes mache ist nämlich ein 1650g leichter Bor DH - Notubes Flow Laufradsatz
Dann wird auch eine leichte BOR XC666 22-36 Kurbel draunkommen und Shaman Commander Kettenführung.
Einen grünen 720mm 1.5" Reverse Dh Race Lenker werd ich noch draufbauen damit ich höher komme (der verbaute recht flache 800mm ist mir zu breit) und ziemlich sicher einen anderen Dämpfer, die Monarch mag ich nicht so, wenn ich einen DHX bekomme in 216mm dann sicher den.

Leider ist hier soviel Schnee, dass man nix gscheites an Testrunden fahren kann... daher stresst es mich nicht so sehr... erstmal Freeriden (aber mit Carvingskiern) 

hier mal ein Archivbld meines FLuid LT1, ist andere Gabel inzwischen drauf: Marzocchi All Mountain 2 ETA (geil!!)


----------



## Teddy112 (6. Februar 2011)

Servus,
so darf jetzt auch ein LT 6.2 mein eigen nennen .
Gruß
Chris


----------



## zet1 (6. Februar 2011)

na dann her mit Fotos


----------



## fose (7. Februar 2011)

hier mal mein fluid, frisch aus dem urlaub...


----------



## zet1 (7. Februar 2011)

wo? Kanaren? Ach wie schoen, ich muss hier Skifahren 

hier mein Nachfolger nun: Norco Range 2, gesamt 13.2kg wie am Bild, inzwischen aber schon mit Fox DHX Air 5


----------



## fose (7. Februar 2011)

jep, gran canaria, waren 2 schöne wochen, genau das richtige terrain für das fluid.

13.2 kg ist mal ne ansage! hast du den rahmen mal gewogen? mit dem aufbau oben komme ich auf 14,7 kg

greetz


----------



## zet1 (7. Februar 2011)

nein aergert mich eh schon jetzt, aber hatte das bike als komplettbike beid er Bikeinsel gekauft und dann nur den Laufradsatz (Flow- BOR), Lenker (Reverse), Daempfer (DHX5 Air) und Kurbel (BOR XC666) getauscht gegen was leichteres..

der 2009er Fluid Lt1 in L und anodisiert mit DHX 5 Air hatte 3,35kg

der 2010er Lt6.1 in L mit RP23 hat 3,45kg

jeweils mit Sattelklemme gewogen mit FIschwaage

den hab ich grad inseriert auch, da ich das 2010er Lt6.1 fahren wollte, mir aber mein altes besser gefiel und auch das Range mich dann im Endeffekt mehr interessiert hat... also wer noch ein Norco LT6.1 Rahmenset haben will...? Melden!


----------



## Teddy112 (11. Februar 2011)

so mein neues 
**

**

*Gruß*
*Chris*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (14. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre auch ein LT 6.1 im AM/Enduro Bereich und bin relativ zufrieden. Realtiv deshalb, weil ich das Setup vom Hinterbau sehr schwach finde. Der Monarch funktioniert m.M. nach mit meinen 85kg nicht gut im Heck.

Ich würde gerne einen Dämpfer mit mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten (z.B. DHX Air 5.0) verbauen. Meint ihr, dass ich einen 216mm Dämpfer einbauen kann (der Monarch hat 200mm)?


----------



## Indian Summer (14. Februar 2011)

Hi a$i

An der Einbaulänge solltest Du nichts verändern, da Du erstens die Winkel veränderst und
zweitens das Hinterrad mit dem Sattelrohr in Berührung gerät, was verdammt unangenehme
Folgen haben kann.

Bezüglich des Setups des Monarch-Dämpfers müssen wir Dir recht geben. Wir sind ebenfalls
etwas enttäuscht, was die Performance dieses Dämpfers angeht. Das Tune wäre grundsätzlich
in Ordnung, d.h. dasjenige, das RockShox für diese Bikes empfiehlt, jedoch empfinden wir die 
Dämpfer heftig überdämpft. Offenbar hat RockShox erkannt, dass sie die Hersteller besser
beim Setup beraten müssen, da sie per Februar 2011 einen zusätzlichen Mann für die Betreuung
ihrer Kunden (sprich Hersteller) eingestellt haben. Dieser hat viele Jahre beim schweizer Importeur
Erfahrung sammeln können und ist einer der besten Kenner von RockShox, den wir kennen.

Hilft Dir leider bei Deinem Problem nicht weiter, wollte ich hier aber trotzdem erwähnen: Die 
Hersteller stecken viel Zeit und Geld in die Entwicklung von neuen Bikes stecken, auf der Suche
nach dem perfekten Fahrwerk. Aber auch das beste System findet seine Grenzen in einem
nicht optimal arbeitenden Dämpfer. RockShox ist somit sicher auf dem richtigen Weg. 

Neben einem neuen Dämpfer mit vielseitigeren Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten liesse sich
der Dämpfer bei Christophe Petit von Akira Tuning tunen.
Wir machen dies zur Zeit gerade bei einem unserer Range Testbikes. Sobald wir einige
Erfahrungen damit haben, werde ich dies hier posten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## zet1 (14. Februar 2011)

dumme frage, aber werden die bikes nicht von testfahrern getestet vorab, oder baut man blind einen dämpfer ein??????? wer bestimmt ein setup? ein computerprogramm alleine???

norco hatte schon 2010 mit den Rock Shox Dämpfern an den Lt Six Modellen gesehen, dass diese nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind und Fox Dämpfer zb ein ganz anderes agileres Bike draus machen... und verbaut heuer abermals einen Monarch, der zualledem auch in der Minimum Stellung so hart ist, dass ein 70kg fahrer schaukeln kann am Rad, ohne dass sich der Dämpfer auch nur einen mm bewegt!!

Wenn ich bei der Bikeinsel nicht die Gelegenheit gehabt hätte einen DHX Air reinzubauen und probezufahren, dann hätte ich mir niemals ein Range geholt, nun aber mit dem DHX 5 Air ist es ein echtes Hammerbike!!!

Das erste Mal das ich bem Wiegetritt Suprt gemerkt habe, dass das Bike nach vorne zieht wie eine Rakete... und das obwohl mir das eigentlich egal ist, aber "nice to have" 

aber so eine aussage von vorhin, dass sich Norco einen Rock Shox Mann holen muss um zu erkennen welchen Dämopfer man reinbauen muss:.. und das nicht mit eigenen Fahrern oder an eigenen Tests erkennen kann, das ist TRAURIG und EINE SCHANDE FÜR NORCO!!! und das aus dem Mund eines seit 2008 trueen Norco Fans!

Das Fluid Lt1 von 2009 war das letzte ideal ausgestattete Norco, ohne wenn und aber.

2010 waren die Laufraeder Mist (317 Felgen auf ein 160mm Enduro!???) zb

und auch 2011 sind zum Teil mMn Details verbaut die nicht raufgehören:
1) zb die 2,25" Reifen
2) der 79cm Lenker mit fast 350g!!!
3) der Monarch Dämpfer, der auf den Mond geschossen gehört!
4) die Elixir 5 ohne adjustable Banjo (Leitung hinten somit ums eck geführt!
5) der Wtb Silverado, der nur ganz wenigen menschlichen Hinterbauten passt
6) ene Syntace X12 Steckachse ohne schnellspannsystem, somit nur mit Wwerkzeug zu entfernen
7) keine absenkbaren Sattelsützen ab Werk
8) X7 schalthebel die nicht mal hörbar einrasten
9) ein long cage schaltwerk statt einem IDEALEN MEDIUM CAGE!!!
10) ein Race Face Vorbau, als alleiniges RaceFace Produkt am Bike???

naja, ich geh jetzt schlafen


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2011)

Hi Zet1

Hoppla, da gehst Du ja ganz schön zur Sache...

Fangen wir also einmal mit dem Dämpfer an. Wenn Du dir einmal einer der neusten
Mountain Bike-Ausgaben anschaust (habe sie jetzt gerade nicht zur Hand, da ich zuhause bin),
findest Du einen Bericht, in dem ein Werks-Monarch Dämpfer von der Redaktion zusammen 
mit einem RockShox-Mechaniker angepasst wird. Zieht sich über 6 Seiten hin und zeigt schön, dass 
es zwar Grund-Setups gibt, diese jedoch noch in unzähligen Varianten verändert werden können.

Die heutigen Dämpfer und Federgabeln erfordern ein ungeheures technisches Know-How, das man sich
über Jahre aneignen muss: Verschiedene Luftvolumen, unzählige Shims usw. Offenbar hat
RockShox erkannt, dass die Grund-Setups nicht für alle Hersteller passen und dass ein
Betreuer für alle Hersteller zu wenig ist. Deshalb haben sie einen weiteren Spezialisten eingestellt.
Ob 2 Mann für diesen wichtigen Job reichen, bleibe mal dahingestellt.

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Norco-Jungs genau wissen, wie ihre Fahrwerke funktionieren müssen
und RockShox konkrete Angaben liefern. Ab diesem Moment sind sie aber eine von unzähligen Kunden
von RockShox und darauf angewiesen, dass diese den Input so umsetzen, dass die gelieferten
Dämpfer auch dem entsprechen, was die Bikes benötigen. Denn das technischen Know-How für die
Umsetzung dieses Inputs hat alleine RockShox.

Also lautet unsere Forderung, dass sich Norco vehementer dafür einsetzen muss, dass ihnen RockShox
genau diese Dämpfer liefert, die auf die Bikes passen. Und darauf bestehen, dass im Prinzip
für jedes Norco dasselbe Prozedere ablaufen sollte, wie in der Mountain Bike beschrieben. Braucht
aber fast einen Tag pro Bike und Norco muss als relativ kleiner Hersteller wohl hinten anstehen.
Ich muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen, dass wir noch zuwenig Einsicht in diesen Prozess haben. Wir bleiben
aber auf jeden Fall dran.

Dann zu Deinen Kritikpunkten bezüglich der Ausstattung:

1) zb die 2,25" Reifen - Geben wir Dir recht. Hätte eigentlich geändert werde sollen, reichte für
den ersten Produktionsrun aus zeitlichen Gründen jedoch offenbar nicht mehr. 

2) der 79cm Lenker mit fast 350g!!! - Für einen 790mm Lenker ist das Gewicht gar nicht so schlecht.
Geben Dir aber recht, dass er etwas zu breit ist. Lässt sich jedoch problemlos kürzen. Besser zu breit als zu schmal.

3) der Monarch Dämpfer, der auf den Mond geschossen gehört! - Mit diesem Setup, einverstanden, siehe oben.

4) die Elixir 5 ohne adjustable Banjo (Leitung hinten somit ums eck geführt!) - Muss ich mir morgen anschauen.
Haben wir auf unseren Testbikes nicht als Problem empfunden. 

5) der Wtb Silverado, der nur ganz wenigen menschlichen Hinterbauten passt - Sättel sind Geschmackssache.

6) ene Syntace X12 Steckachse ohne schnellspannsystem, somit nur mit Wwerkzeug zu entfernen - 
Das Syntace X12 System ist das wohl cleverste, dass es zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt. 
Und einen Inbus-Schlüssel wirst Du ja wohl immer bei Dir haben, nicht nur wegen der Syntace Steckachse.

7) keine absenkbaren Sattelstützen ab Werk - Wir versuchen die Specs 2012 so zu beeinflussen, dass
diese verbaut werden.

8) X7 schalthebel die nicht mal hörbar einrasten - Wir sind mit der Funktion der X7 Schalthebel grundsätzlich
zufrieden.

9) ein long cage schaltwerk statt einem IDEALEN MEDIUM CAGE!!! - Muss ich morgen checken.

10) ein Race Face Vorbau, als alleiniges RaceFace Produkt am Bike??? - Was würde denn besser passen?

Wenn wir etwas aus unserer Zusammenarbeit mit Norco gelernt haben, ist es die Tatsache, dass es Märkte
gibt, die halt etwas anders funktionieren und andere Ansichten bezüglich Ausstattungen haben. Was in den
deutschen Magazinen als Non-Plus-Ultra angepriesen wird, muss z.B. in Kanada nicht unbedingt auch so
empfunden werden. Und was in den Staaten schon seit Jahren Standard ist, gefällt uns hier in Zentraleuropa
vielleicht nicht unbedingt.

Deshalb sind wir europäischen Vertriebe seit diesem Jahr besser in den Prozess eingebunden. Zur Zeit
sind wir z.B. an den Specs 2012. Und siehe da, sogar die Engländer haben andere Vorstellungen als wir in
D/A/CH. 

Hoffe, dies gibt Dir einen kleinen Einblick in die Abläufe. Und wir hoffen, dass Du Norco trotz aller
Schwierigkeiten und Ärgernisse treu bleiben wirst, denn eines können wir Dir versichern: Bei Norco
arbeiten nur angefressene Biker, die alles für ihre geliebte Firma geben und das auch so leben.

So, und nun ist auch für mich Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen und zu schlafen...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## zet1 (15. Februar 2011)

Dem kann ich immer noch nicht ganzzustimmen, denn nochmal: Die Bikes werden im Fruehjahr/Sommer bereits getestet von den Importeur-Testern u.v.a., und ich denke da sollten Leute an die Tests rangehen, die ein Feedback geben koennen und dies auch umgesetzt werden sollte, das ist der Grundgedanke dahinter naemlich!!
Mit Sicherheit werden auch sicherlich eigene Testfahrer die Bikes und Daemfper usw selbst viel frueher testen (so hoffe ich!!)

Aus diesem Feedback sollte dann gelernt werden was fuer die Serie zu aendern ist evtl., nochmal; DAS IST DER SINN AN NEUENTWICKLUNGEN, DIESE IM EIGENEN HAUSE ZU TESTEN *VORAB *!!!!

Daher muss ich nun davon ausgehen, dass das bei Norco nicht der Fall ist! Denn wie sonst kann man schon 2 Jahre lang zu schmale CC Reifen, oder CC Felgen wie 317 an Enduros verbauen oder 3-fach Kurbeln mit 10fach hinten an einem Enduro heutzutage!!

Lenker: Sogar billige 82cm Lenker haben heutzutage ca 280-320g, der Norco Pruegel, der anscheinend vom neuen DH stammt ist zu schwer und wird dann noch dazu mit einem RF Evolve Vorbau kombiniert, anstatt einen Norco gelabelten zu verwenden fuer ein besseres Bild und das Geld in andere Parts zu stecken. Der Race Face Vorbau ist am Range 2 komplett verloren, kein einziges anderes Race Face Produkt drauf... typisch "... da haben wir noch welche ueber, die geben wir da rauf einfach..." :kotz:

Das erste das ich an meinen Norcos gewechselt habe immer waren:
Laufraeder
Reifen
Lenker
Vorbau
Sattel

Das sollte zu denken geben, auch wenn man sich die Bilder von Usern anschaut, und deren Wuensche.

Wenn man schon Syntace X12 verbaut (warum eigentlich kein Maxle System mit Schnellspanner zum schnelleren Ein/Ausbau und 135mm damit man leichter ein anderes Laufrad findet, ausser den BOR-Germany oder Hopekompatiblen?), dann sollte vorne auch konsequent eine 2-fach Kurbel mit Kettenfuehrung verbaut werden und ein MEDIUM CAGE Schaltwerk.

Das waere konsequent und "listen to the market"!


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo zet1

Wie gesagt, bezüglich der Ausstattung und der Dämpferabstimmung gebe ich Dir grundsätzlich recht.
Offenbar habe ich mich bezüglich der Dämpferabstimmung irgendwie nicht klar ausgedrückt oder
reden wir da aneinander vorbei. Ich lasse deshalb meinen letzten Fred mal so stehen.

Nur noch eine Bemerkung zu Syntace X-12: Es handelt sich um handelsübliche Naben mit 135mm
Einbaubreite, welche lediglich mit 3.5 mm breiteren Endkappen je Seite versehen werden. So kommt
man denn auch auf die 142mm (tatsächliche Einbaubreite 135mm + 7mm). 

Solche Endkappen bieten mittlerweile Acros, American Classic, Chris King, Crank Brothers, DT Swiss,
FRM, Fun Works, Hope, Industry Nine, Mavic, Shimano, Sun Ringlé, Syncros, Tune und Veltec an.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (15. Februar 2011)

heisst das den origtinalen laufradsatz kann ich mit normalen endkappen dann in ein normales 135mm bike verbauen? d.h. sofern ich auf die normalen endkappen umrueste?


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo zet1

Selber haben wir das noch nicht ausprobiert. Genau dies sollte aber möglich sein,
da theoretisch der Body der 135mm und der 142mm-Version identisch sein sollten. Theoretisch 
deshalb, weil wir schon so oft haben feststellen müssen, dass in der Praxis irgendetwas nicht klappt
(z.B. Standard-Endkappen nicht einzeln erhältlich).

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Endkappen ist nicht so einfach. Die Nabe ist zwar wirklich nur 3,5mm in jede Richtung breiter (Einfädelhilfe), aber es verwendet dafür nicht jede Nabe ne Endkappe. Die würde ja auch wenn die Nabe nicht ohnehin für irgendwelche Endkappen vorgesehen ist nicht halten. So wie ichs sehe haben z.B. die neuen XTR 142mm Hinterradnaben ne durchgehende 142mm Achse und können damit nicht umgerüstet werden. 
Aber finde ich alles nicht so schlimm, der neue 12x142mm Standard ist gelungen und die meisten Naben kann man umrüsten.

Aber zurück zum anderen Thema: Ist der Monarch Dämpfer im Range 2 wirklich so schlecht (überdämpft)? Was für ein Tune wird da verwendet? Ist ein Monarch RT 3.3 was anderes als der im Aftermarket erhältliche RT 3? Von dem hat man ja zumindest gehört das er deutlich besser als der alte Monarch 4.2 sein soll.


----------



## Indian Summer (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo Matthias247

Besten Dank für die Infos, dass unter Umständen auch die Achse gewechselt werden muss. 

Habe z.B. bei DT Swiss gesehen, dass die 240s für 135mm und 142mm dieselbe Achse
verwendet, sich die Endanschläge jedoch unterscheiden.

Wäre cool, wenn sich Syntace die Zeit nehmen würde, eine genaue Liste für alle umrüstbaren
Naben zusammenzustellen. Aber so wie ich sie einschätze, werden sie es früher
oder später sicher machen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## BC-23 (16. Februar 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... ich denke da sollten Leute an die Tests rangehen, die ein Feedback geben koennen und dies auch umgesetzt werden sollte ...
> Aus diesem Feedback sollte dann gelernt werden was fuer die Serie zu aendern ist ...
> Daher muss ich nun davon ausgehen, dass das bei Norco nicht der Fall ist! Denn wie sonst kann man schon 2 Jahre lang zu schmale CC Reifen, oder CC Felgen wie 317 an Enduros verbauen oder 3-fach Kurbeln mit 10fach hinten an einem Enduro heutzutage!!
> Das erste das ich an meinen Norcos gewechselt habe immer waren:
> ...



Das Thema ist etwas komplexer, als du es dir Vorstellst.

Zum einen werden an den Vorserien oft ganz andere Parts (teilw. auch aus Vorserien!) verbaut und zum anderen sollte das Ergebnis noch rechenbar sein. In den unteren und mittleren Ausstattungsvarianten sind generell immer nur Kompromiss-Lösungen verbaut.
Dazu kommt noch das die Bike Hersteller auf Zubehör Lieferanten angewiesen sind und sich zwangsläufig von denen "abhängig" machen (müssen). Ist quasi ne Hass-Liebe. Da zählen vor allem mindestabnahme Mengen mit rein, um in erster Linie sinnvolle EK-Preise zu erzielen und zweitens um Sonderwünsche (z.B. speziell abgestimmte Dämpfer, OEM-Teile, usw.) berücksichtigen zu können. Bei relativ kleinen Absatzstückzahlen wird s schwer, die Details kalkulieren zu können.

In der Praxis läuft das wie folgt:
Ich habe ein Produkt A, welches ich für einen Preis von X in Stückzahl von Y absetzen kann. Ich verdiene daran Z.
Ich müßte um meine Kunden zufriedener zu machen, auf ?% von Z verzichten, um X dabei unverändert zu lassen. Wird daduch Y um eine entsprechend Menge automatisch größer? Wenn nicht kommt halt "Müll" dran. Die Kunst eines guten Herstellers ist es dann, den Müll gut hinter einen aufwendigen Marketingprozess zu verstecken. Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser und einige kochen halt viel. 

Im Einzelfall ist dann auch noch die Beurteilung der Komponenten recht Subjektiv. Der eine mag es halt so und der andere nicht. (Ich würde auch CC-Felgen am Enduro fahren!)
Hier ist dann dein Händler vor Ort gefragt! Es sollte kein Problem beim Kauf eines Bikes für meist mehrere Tausend Euro sein, das du dir vorher die Teile, welche DIR nicht passen, vom Händler gegen deine Wunsch-Parts wechseln lässt.


----------



## zet1 (17. Februar 2011)

verstehe ich ja alles, nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es sich NORCO leisten will so einen falsch abgestimmten Dämpfer in Serie zu verbauen, und NORCO ist der grösste Kanadische Bikehersteller! Absatzzahlen in Übersee von grosser Zahl sicherlich

D.h. wenn du das so schreibst und das stimmt, dann ist der Bikemarkt der einzige der seine Prorotypen anders bestückt und aufbaut als in Serie!! Wenn die Firma wo ich arbeite das so machen würde im Elektronik bereich, oder auch im Automobilsektor, dann hätte das gerichtliche SChritte nach sich, oder SChadenersatzforderungen, oder Rückläufer usw sondergleichen, jedenfalls wäen wir im Konkurs... aber im Bikemarkt anscheinend verbaut man für Tests bei magazinen oder auch so dann getunete Teile, die nicht der Serie entsprechen usw und lässt den Kunden dann dumm sterben und verzerrt die Wirklichkeit.

D.h. man sollte TEst machen wie es Restauranttester machen, geheim und anonym, dann hat man die sicherheit einen aussagekräftigen vergleich zu haben

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum der SHop meines Vertrauens, bei jedem Norco Range 2 zb nun den Dämpfer umrüsten soll, oder den 17mm schmalen Mavic 317 Kaufradsatz dann gegen einen anderen tauschen soll?

Das spiegelt sich nämlich auch im Kaufpreis wieder, denn kauft man ein Bike wie es ist, dann ist es garantiert billiger als man lässt zig Sachen umbauen. Das ist wohl jedem klar!

Ein Hersteller der sich nicht nach den Kunden richtet wird nach unten weitergereicht was die Verkaufszahlen angeht, siehe Marzocchi, die mittlerweile Stückzahlen verkaufen wies aussieht im bereich von Noname 
und das aus einem MArzocchi Fanatikermunde


----------



## BC-23 (17. Februar 2011)

Das ist durchaus in fast allen Branchen so üblich und auch nichts neues.
So Tests sind nicht ernst zu nehmen. Ist doch so das die ganzen Magazine zum größeren Teil durch Werbung finanziert werden und damit auch die Tests refinanziert werde. Meist werben doch die Sieger rein zufällig auf der ersten Doppelseite oder auf den Backcover. (FYI: Das sind die teuersten Seiten!) 

Zu dein Range: das nun mal so in der mittleren Ausstattungsvariante!
Sonst würde ja kein Mensch nen SE brauchen... 

Marzocchi ist nen anderer Schuh. Die haben sich das mit der Umstellung der Produktion bestimmt anders vorgestellt. Über die aktuellen Modelle kann man nicht klagen.


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Februar 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Firma wo ich arbeite das so machen würde im Elektronik bereich,
> oder auch im Automobilsektor, dann hätte das gerichtliche Schritte nach sich, oder Schadenersatzforderungen,
> oder Rückläufer usw sondergleichen, jedenfalls wäen wir im Konkurs... aber im Bikemarkt anscheinend
> verbaut man für Tests bei magazinen oder auch so dann getunete Teile, die nicht der Serie entsprechen
> usw und lässt den Kunden dann dumm sterben und verzerrt die Wirklichkeit.



Hi zet1

Habe von meinem HiFi-Fachhändler kürzlich gehört, dass die grossen Firmen wie Denon, Marantz oder Pioneer
eigene Abteilungen unterhalten sollen, die spezielle Testgeräte für Magazine aufbauen und so sicherstellen, dass
ihre Produkte bei den Test- und Laborwerte so gut wie möglich abschneiden. Das heisst dann nicht, dass die 
Serienmodelle nicht gut wären, nur ist die Streuung etwas grösser, da nicht jedes einzelne Teil vermessen 
und ausgewählt wird. 

Und zur Dämpfergeschichte werde ich mich dann nochmals äussern, wenn ich mehr Hintergrundinfos habe. 
Ich weiss bis jetzt nur, dass Norco und RockShox deswegen zur Zeit am Diskutieren sind. Ich kann Dir aber
auf jeden Fall versichern, dass die Norco-Entwickler die ganze Sache sehr ernst nehmen. Vielleicht siehst
Du ja dieses Video einmal an. Es ist in Malaga/Spanien
enstanden und zeigt den Norco-Ingenieur Owen Pemberton (ist hörbar kein Kanadier, sondern Engländer),
der zusammen mit dem Norco Dirt-Team die künftigen Downhill Protoypen für 2012 oder 2013 testet. Und wie Du siehst,
fährt Owen selber verdammt gut, wie auch der Print-Bericht in der Dirt zeigt. Er versteht also eine ganze Menge von Bikes bzw. deren Abstimmung. 
Auch wenn Du das Gefühl hast, Norco würde ihre Bikes vorab nicht testen, kann ich Dir versichern, 
dass sie - bzw. all ihre Team- und Testfahrer - dies vorab sehr wohl und sehr ausgiebig tun.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (6. Juli 2011)

Servus, bin auch kürzlich ein stolzer LT 6.3 besitzer.
Hba nur den Rahmen mit einer Relevation erstanden.

Hab mit den Parts die ich noch hatte aufgebaut. Somit ist das gewicht nicht so knorke.
Kurze Partliste - Foto folgt bald

Rahmen: LT 6.3 in Medium mit Monarch 2.1 Dämpfer
Gabel: Relevation SL
LRS: Mavic Deemax (2600 gr leicht )
Reifen: Conti Race King
Bremsen: Avid Jucy 5
Schalterei: SLX
Kurbeln: SLX
Pedale: DX
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 in Original Breite
Vorbau: Holzfeller
Sattel: Centurion irgendwas


Die Teile Lagen zum größten Teil bei mir im Keller rum, deswegen hab ich sie verbaut.

Folgendes würd ich gerne ändern:
LRS: Vielleicht hau ich nen Satz Deemax die ich noch hab ins LT. Die sind aber auch nicht die leichtesten.
Gabel: Lyrik 2 Step oder Fox 36 Talas
Dämpfer: ein Rp23 macht vielleicht sinn

Cheerio


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (13. Juli 2011)

Handyfoto, noch vorm Verlegen der Züge und Leitungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (14. Juli 2011)

sieht doch ordentlich aus!


----------



## zet1 (14. Juli 2011)

die Matte im Flur, oder was meinst du? An dem Foto kann man doch nicht mal die farbe am Rahmen ordentlich erkennen


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (15. Juli 2011)

Die Matte ist beste 

Ich werd wohl um ein Ordentliches Foto nicht rumkommen


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (18. September 2011)

Zwar immer noch kein Ordentlicheres Foto, aber da mein Downhiller im Moment nicht fahrbereit ist, war ich gestern mim Fluid im Bikepark Winterberg unterwegs.

Alles was ich modifiziert habe, war die Clickies gegen Flatpedals zu wechseln.

Ich muss wirklich sagen, das das Norco ein Megaspaßgerät ist. Anfangs sind wir nur auf dem ContiTrack und auf der 4X gefahren.

Irgendwann haben wir uns vorgenommen, mal die DH runterzufahren. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich mit 150 mm so viel Spaß auf dieser Strecke haben kann. Bis auf die Steinfelder haben wir alles gesprungen.

War der lustigste Tag seit langem


----------



## Teddy112 (24. Juli 2013)

Servus,

immer noch 







Sonnige Grüße
Chris


----------

